# Tila Tequila Attacked By Juggalos



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> According to Tila, she took the stage at the Gathering of the Juggalos in Illinois -- a concert featuring such acts as Insane Clown Posse and Kottonmouth Kings.
> 
> Tila gave TMZ a very detailed account of what happened, saying: "I went onstage and immediately, before I even got on stage, DUDES were throwing HUGE STONE ROCKS in my face, beer bottles that slit my eye open, almost burnt my hair on fire cuz they threw fire crackers on stage, and they even took the sh*t out of the port-0-potty and threw sh*t and piss at me when I was onstage.
> These people were trying to kill me. So then after the last blow to my head with the firecracker they threw at me exploded, my bodygaurd and the other security grabbed me and ran as fast as they could to the shitty trailor. Since their security SUCKS, the 2 thousand people ran after us, trying to kill me. They almost got me so they finally reach the trailor, blood all over myself, cant stop bleeding, then all of a sudden, all 2 thousand people surround the trailor and busts the windows!!! Even the guys INSIDE with me were shaking! Their hands were shaking cuz they were so scared! So 3 guys inside the trailor had to grab a table and push it over the broken windows and grabbed all the chairs they could find so hold the people from outside back. It was scary as hell!"


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats insane.
i f*cking hate juggalos, the ones at my school think theyre tough.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd still make a bug eyed half alien baby with her.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

With a little blue face paint she could easily play a role in avatar.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WTF are Juggaloos?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some gay clown gang in America.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

ICP sucks. Juggalos are ****. There was a bunch of them when I was in HS too.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i hate juggalos. dumb idiots

also who is tila tequila?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

do those idiots wear that make up to school and work?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha I read Tom Green went on stage to try to stop the clowns from throwing sh*t at the whore.

Man this clow posse juggalo sh*t is the gayest sh*t I have ever come across but apart of me feels like this whore deserved it. She went to perform topless infront of a group of clowns like wtf?

Video of it i think


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well i work for a dist.. its so funny cause for the most part jug kids are little nerdy white kids or are very low income.. an they try to be hard.. so the blodds,crips,norte's even the sur 13 gangs best them up... i love it casue i get to break up fights in my job sense i work under our school police dept...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

juggalos, rofl. didn't even have those in la county, not even in the whitest districts ahahha. BUT, i'm glad they boo'd her ugly ass off stage. that bitch sucks at everything but looking like a f*cking na'vi.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

bigred said:


> well i work for a dist.. its so funny cause for the most part jug kids are little nerdy white kids or are very low income.. an they try to be hard.. so the blodds,crips,norte's even the sur 13 gangs best them up... i love it casue i get to break up fights in my job sense i work under our school police dept...


i think these juggalo kids need less police and more school psychologist


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I LOVE TILA TEQUILA!!! SHE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOT!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

a juggalo is what happens when trailer trash and goth mate


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH







Best description ever.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICP is jokes. Good for the c*nt. Her manager should have known better!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how can juggalos smoke so much meth but still stay so fat? I just don't understand it






two ton jack..no, she not talking about her weight...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Boobah said:


> a juggalo is what happens when trailer trash and goth mate


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't that the chick that San Diego Charger LB Shawn Merriman was bangin' ?!!...Wasn't she the one that pressed charges against him last year for domestic violence?!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

There are topless photos of her at the concert too.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

bigred said:


> well i work for a dist.. its so funny cause for the most part jug kids are little nerdy white kids or are very low income.. an they try to be hard.. so the blodds,crips,norte's even the sur 13 gangs best them up... i love it casue i get to break up fights in my job sense i work under our school police dept...


HOLY CRAP bro, obviously you don't need to actually have a H.S. Diploma to do your job!!! Either that or English is your second language and you're completely terrible at it. Either way, maybe you should spell check you posts before you start insulting others! Think about it.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore but I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


BAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH










I just love how our member base is so large that we even have a juggalo as a member


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


yeah, I know, I saw your youtube vid...







..but true dat....that skank had it coming...
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

These queer ass clowns had the nerve to also throw bottles at method man. I understand throwing sh*t at the whore, but at method man? God you clown people are ****.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Watch out going to those concerts, you might have a person committing suicide landing on you


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


BAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH










I just love how our member base is so large that we even have a juggalo as a member









[/quote]

x2 for the HAHA's


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


Did you ever drink '' faygo '' 
I know you know what I'm talking about so don't lie to me...


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

I had to google juggalo. Are you serious?! There are actually people like that! Funniest sh*t I have ever seen, I honestly don't think you could get away with that sort of getup here without someone running your ass over. Yes TT is a whore but juggalos are officially the dumbest looking, dumbest acting shits I have come across. Thank god ICP didn't amount to sh*t in OZ.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

need_redz said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


Did you ever drink '' faygo '' 
I know you know what I'm talking about so don't lie to me...
[/quote]

Of course, had it imported from Ohio...lol.

It's ok queer-boys....not all of you can live up to the true potential of a serial killa. I feel bad all you lame-O's. PEACE OUT B!tches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So your saying I'm a lame-o because I don't enjoy fruit flavored soda drinks and rapping clowns? Phew! I always thought I was a lame-o because I receive absolutely zero amounts of female companionship and because my dad handed me everything I needed on a silver platter throughout my entire life. Am I off the hook?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


Did you ever drink '' faygo '' 
I know you know what I'm talking about so don't lie to me...
[/quote]

Of course, had it imported from Ohio...lol.

It's ok queer-boys....not all of you can live up to the true potential of a serial killa. I feel bad all you lame-O's. PEACE OUT B!tches!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

dude ever single thing you post just confirms how stupid juggalos are.... "the true potential of a serial killa" ?????? what the f*ck?


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> F*ck everybody hatin' on Juggalos!! I'm not a Juggalo anymore buy I was back in high school...and I'm still down with the Kottonmouth Kings! So I'm representing for those Juggalos and Juggalettes that can't be here to talk some $hit....oh, and the broad had it coming!


Did you ever drink '' faygo '' 
I know you know what I'm talking about so don't lie to me...
[/quote]

Of course, had it imported from Ohio...lol.

It's ok queer-boys....not all of you can live up to the true potential of a serial killa. I feel bad all you lame-O's. PEACE OUT B!tches!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

dude ever single thing you post just confirms how stupid juggalos are.... "the true potential of a serial killa" ?????? what the f*ck?
[/quote]

And you meant "every" right? Not ever? You can't talk sh*t about somebody being stupid with a post that has spelling errors. Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

" Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post. "









Good come back!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

eminem says it best about them clowns

Plus I was put here to put fear in ******* who spray Faygo Root Beer
and call themselves "Clowns" cause they look queer
Faggot2Dope and Silent Gay
Claimin Detroit, when y'all live twenty miles away (fuckin punks)
And I don't wrestle, I'll knock you fuckin ******* the f*ck out
Ask 'em about the club they was at when they snuck out
after they ducked out the back when they saw us and bugged out
(AHHH!) Ducked down and got paintballs shot at they truck, blaow!
Look at y'all runnin your mouth again
when you ain't seen a fuckin Mile Road, South of 10
And I don't need help, from D-12, to beat up two females
in make-up, who may try to scratch me with Lee Nails
"Slim Anus," you damn right, Slim Anus
I don't get fucked in mine like you two little flaming *******!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> And you meant "every" right? Not ever? You can't talk sh*t about somebody being stupid with a post that has spelling errors. Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post.


Haha you're the dumbest f*ck I've seen on here in a while. Sorry, but it's true! Replyin about a spelling error? What a serial killa









There apparently is a feud between them and eminem...I watched a couple interviews, in one the obese clown guy says that Juggalos are persecuted more than most religions and yet there is no outcry for them...I sh*t my pants







What a bunch of..well..clowns

Piranha Mike


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

serial killa, lolol. bring that juggalo sh*t to los angeles and get made a fool of. hahahhahah


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHA! LOL!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

hyphen said:


> PiranhaMike661 said:
> 
> 
> > And you meant "every" right? Not ever? You can't talk sh*t about somebody being stupid with a post that has spelling errors. Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post.
> ...


***


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your dad abused you as a kid didnt he


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> PiranhaMike661 said:
> 
> 
> > And you meant "every" right? Not ever? You can't talk sh*t about somebody being stupid with a post that has spelling errors. Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post.
> ...


***








[/quote]

Faygo.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

haha piranha mike is a f*cking lame clown


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bring it on Bitche$.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WHAT THE f*ck IS A JUGGALO?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ok, i got it from google.

i didnt know that ICP was still around.... i guess i figured that their lack of talent or originality was their demise and that all their members went back to working behind the electronics counter at walmart.
i cant believe they actually have fans... but i guess i can. this is a nation that includes a vast previously untapped market for bullied and idiotic youth.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> And you meant "every" right? Not ever? You can't talk sh*t about somebody being stupid with a post that has spelling errors. Spellcheck yourself next time before you click post.


It's a mistype juggadouche... real killas don't mistype yo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, and living in the calabassas suburbs for a couple years doesn't mean you grew up in la. i can't get enough of this.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was actually listening to ICP just now for some laughs and they have some song where the talk about the miracles of life literally. The go on about niagra falls, "fuckin rainbows", and feeding pelicans fish at frisco bay. Then one of them snapped and was like :

"f*ck scientists, yall muthaphuckas lyin and its gettin me pissed!"

Why do these guys have such a huge cult following? Whats the appeal?

Having said that I would probably attempting juggaling for a little bit of this







:


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i juggalo speakyourmind 's BALLS


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I finally remember what ICP is, after watching a few videos I remember they were those clown guys that made that song "Homies" that used to be played on every music channel in the early 2000s. The whole clown, cheap soda pop, facepaint, and 99 percent of their music is sh*t but that homies song wasnt bad.

only song from icp that is good, only reason is because I remember it always being played on tv when i was like 10 or 11 and I always used to think who did that song


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

seems like those kids missed a good ass spanking as a child...really shouldn't there be some form of plague to weed out said individuals!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

[quote name='hyphen' date='01 September 2010 - 01:11 PM' timestamp='1283375473' post='2584806']
oh yeah, and living in the calabassas suburbs for a couple years doesn't mean you grew up in la. i can't get enough of this.

Calabassas?? You're joking right? And the beach cities are hardcore or what? You're straight gangster cause you grew up on the beaches?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i juggalo speakyourmind 's BALLS


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hyphen is one of those new age emo/punk type individuals with his nose pierced and skinny jeans, he has absolutely no authority to speak upon the toughness of LA.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i juggalo speakyourmind 's BALLS


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

go learn some sh*t about the history of the different parts of la before you talk you f*cking dumb face painting little sh*t. you aren't a local and didn't grow up here. you dont know sh*t about venice. i've lived in pico union, north hollywood, koreatown, van nuys, reseda, highland park and venice. get the f*ck out you little sh*t. dumb ass clown, you aint killing sh*t.



Danny Tanner said:


> hyphen is one of those new age emo/punk type individuals with his nose pierced and skinny jeans, he has absolutely no authority to speak upon the toughness of LA.


and you, you f*cking twirp. you dont know jack sh*t about me. you have zero swag, zero friends, zero social life, spend 90% of your day on p-fury, you probably work some sh*t retail job, and YOU'RE talking sh*t? i've lived in some of the shittiest parts of la and have seen my best friend get sentenced 20 with an L. several of my good friends have served multiple years. i can dress in a skirt and pierce whatever f*cking part of my body i want and i could still beat your lame ass.

p.s. and even after i grew up in shitty areas, did dumb sh*t, i probably quadruple your salary right now. i spent your yearly salary on a f*cking motorcycle, chump.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hyphen said:


> hyphen is one of those new age emo/punk type individuals with his nose pierced and skinny jeans, he has absolutely no authority to speak upon the toughness of LA.


and you, you f*cking twirp. you dont know jack sh*t about me. you have zero swag, zero friends, zero social life, spend 90% of your day on p-fury, you probably work some sh*t retail job, and YOU'RE talking sh*t? i've lived in some of the shittiest parts of la and have seen my best friend get sentenced 20 with an L. several of my good friends have served multiple years. i can dress in a skirt and pierce whatever f*cking part of my body i want and i could still beat your lame ass.
[/quote]

are you a mod here?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

please believe.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That was the most amazing post I have ever read. I have lived in some of the most violent parts of LA you clown. If you knew me and didn't post around here like you were some god you would know that I grew up in East Los. My dad (rip) was the baddest Chicano in the barrio. My best friend Miklo has been locked up in Quentin since I could remember, and one of my closest friends Cruz is a heroine addict. If you didnt dress like a woman and get piercings in the upper part of your nose (like an emo) and use words like "swag" maybe you could actually be a somewhat decent Representative of LA? Right now the only thing you rep for LA are the rich emos and video game nerds who probably think your cool, your a disgrace to LA and the culture that goes behind my hometown.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> That was the most amazing post I have ever read. I have lived in some of the most violent parts of LA you clown. If you knew me and didn't post around here like you were some god you would know that I grew up in East Los. My dad (rip) was the baddest Chicano in the barrio. My best friend Miklo has been locked up in Quentin since I could remember, and one of my closest friends Cruz is a heroine addict. If you didnt dress like a woman and get piercings in the upper part of your nose (like an emo) and use words like "swag" maybe you could actually be a somewhat decent Representative of LA? Right now the only thing you rep for LA are the rich emos and video game nerds who probably think your cool, your a disgrace to LA and the culture that goes behind my hometown.


go watch some dragonball z, tool. don't even mention la.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^HOW about this - I was born in Serbian and lived there while a war was goin' on and shells we're fly over head with assault rifles in my shed- So all of you shut up on being gangster (mainly hyphen )

and hyphen shut your mouth you105 pound internet tough guy. You have to be at least 140 pounds to talk that tuff, and also guess what? I make more money then you and I'm 23

and also, don't ever attack danny tanner he is a saint - he always tells stories how he goes fishing in the suburbs and it's not for pleasure, the truth is it's to survive and that's pretty gangster....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^^ How about this. I was born in LA with a 110 pound frame and lived in the beaches with falling roller bladers and cyclists coming within feet of hitting me as I strolled by. It doesnt matter now because Im rich, I make games like Call of Duty, and I can probably beat all of you up even though I dress like a woman and look like an emo.

And need redz STFU about Serbia. Assault rifles? That sh*t aint gangster, I got a piercing on the upper portion of my nose because its not emo its swagger. You wanna fight me?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

you can't touch this son! I got 2, count them, 2 piercing on my ear - I hold it down on a international scale, what you know about that? I'll slap the black back into ya


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Piranha-fury is such a trashy forum these days. I think thats why i started reefing instead.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^ well at least we have good moderators like hyphen


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah but we also have idiots like danny tranner...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

thems fighting words


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yuh guys hear da news, teela teekeela was attacked by juggalos.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

matc said:


> yeah but we also have idiots like danny tranner...


That's true - I can'thelp but jump in - soon as I see a thread go to sh*t


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sick fish man said:


> Piranha-fury is such a trashy forum these days. I think thats why i started reefing instead.


Im not going to lie but the lack of moderating in the lounge lately has something to do with that. Myself and a few other members have been spamming and blabbering so much crap, that if it were a few months ago we all would have had a decent suspension.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what "emo" is???


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ask your uncle Zebadiah you country hick, he probably has an encyclopedia somewhere in his trailer.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

when i am not familiar with a concept the first thing i do is 'google' it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rb 33 and danny tanner


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the mods used to just lock the thread, not drop down to some noob douches level.

i cant remember a mod playin the "im obviously better than you" game.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That was proabably the best 2 pages of a thread i've ever read!!! Thankyou!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> hyphen is one of those new age emo/punk type individuals with his nose pierced and skinny jeans, he has absolutely no authority to speak upon the toughness of LA.


and you, you f*cking twirp. you dont know jack sh*t about me. you have zero swag, zero friends, zero social life, spend 90% of your day on p-fury, you probably work some sh*t retail job, and YOU'RE talking sh*t? i've lived in some of the shittiest parts of la and have seen my best friend get sentenced 20 with an L. several of my good friends have served multiple years. i can dress in a skirt and pierce whatever f*cking part of my body i want and i could still beat your lame ass.

p.s. and even after i grew up in shitty areas, did dumb sh*t, i probably quadruple your salary right now. i spent your yearly salary on a f*cking motorcycle, chump.
[/quote]

holly f*ck it's left coast jiggy...I heard he lost his bike in a poker game, Dudes a grade A badass


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> hyphen is one of those new age emo/punk type individuals with his nose pierced and skinny jeans, he has absolutely no authority to speak upon the toughness of LA.


and you, you f*cking twirp. you dont know jack sh*t about me. you have zero swag, zero friends, zero social life, spend 90% of your day on p-fury, you probably work some sh*t retail job, and YOU'RE talking sh*t? i've lived in some of the shittiest parts of la and have seen my best friend get sentenced 20 with an L. several of my good friends have served multiple years. i can dress in a skirt and pierce whatever f*cking part of my body i want and i could still beat your lame ass.

p.s. and even after i grew up in shitty areas, did dumb sh*t, i probably quadruple your salary right now. i spent your yearly salary on a f*cking motorcycle, chump.
[/quote]

dont care what anyone says that's the best post on pfury in years


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When I think of LA I think of this :










or










When I think of hyphen I just see this :










As you can see hyphen should be the last one opening his mouth about how tough LA is to some icp fan.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread...this sh*t is too funny


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Below : Danny Tranner


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^Oh, my!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You city kids think you're so f*cking badass....10 minutes after you guys walked into my favorite ******* bar we'd be doing a drunken recreation of Deliverance.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ask your uncle Zebadiah you country hick, he probably has an encyclopedia somewhere in his trailer.


Whoa, whoa... I am not even in this fight. Don't drag me in this gay parade you guys have started. Waving your rainbow flags and arguing who is the gayest *** in here. Who cares who makes the gayest amount of money? Pretty lame gentlemen.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL it's a "miracle" this thread is still open. 
Everything you need to know about ICP is right here:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

baaahahahahah ^^^ thats the video I was making fun of


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That video was absolutely f*cking terrible. There was over 3 million hits on that vid. Unbelieveable we have that many idiots that listen to that sh*t. I now feel dumber for having viewed it.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> That video was absolutely f*cking terrible. There was over 3 million hits on that vid. Unbelieveable we have that many idiots that listen to that sh*t. I now feel dumber for having viewed it.


You're welcome


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> That was the most amazing post I have ever read. I have lived in some of the most violent parts of LA you clown. If you knew me and didn't post around here like you were some god you would know that I grew up in East Los. My dad (rip) was the baddest Chicano in the barrio. My best friend Miklo has been locked up in Quentin since I could remember, and one of my closest friends Cruz is a heroine addict. If you didnt dress like a woman and get piercings in the upper part of your nose (like an emo) and use words like "swag" maybe you could actually be a somewhat decent Representative of LA? Right now the only thing you rep for LA are the rich emos and video game nerds who probably think your cool, your a disgrace to LA and the culture that goes behind my hometown.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what "emo" is???


It's short for "emotional". Basically those whiny kids who could be confused with goth that sometimes cut themselves.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this has turned into one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

need_redz said:


> ^^^HOW about this - I was born in Serbian and lived there while a war was goin' on and shells we're fly over head with assault rifles in my shed- So all of you shut up on being gangster (mainly hyphen )
> 
> and hyphen shut your mouth you105 pound internet tough guy. You have to be at least 140 pounds to talk that tuff, and also guess what? I make more money then you and I'm 23
> 
> and also, don't ever attack danny tanner he is a saint - he always tells stories how he goes fishing in the suburbs and it's not for pleasure, the truth is it's to survive and that's pretty gangster....










priceless!

but hyphen is cool so dont worry man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear Piranha Fury membkers,

I just read through all the kites and it's funny to me how many people are trying to bke the toughest person on piranha fury arguing over who's tougher and acting tough in every thread. Talking abkout gangs and violence doesn't mean anything unless you're out there bkanging. Abkout these jugallo people, I never heard of them bkefore and I've never heard of them running anything in my area or inside, but beating on an innocent woman is something a chi-mo would do and they get dealt with. Hyphen and Piranhamike, you guys have some bkeef and you should settle it like men on the streets not on the web bkased forum. Every hood is the same, unless your shooting elephants and giraffes on the bklock, your hood isn't tougher then any other hood. All hoods shoot at the same animals, people, so don't play the hood card unless you have put in work on the bklock and done your time for it.

Sincerely,
Gangster Dave


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dear gangster dave,

shut the f*ck up

sincerely,

the world


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

R1dermon and gangster dave you guys seem to have some beef and should settle it on the streets imo and not on a web based forum.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

GangsterDave said:


> Dear Piranha Fury membkers,
> 
> I just read through all the kites and it's funny to me how many people are trying to bke the toughest person on piranha fury arguing over who's tougher and acting tough in every thread. Talking abkout gangs and violence doesn't mean anything unless you're out there bkanging. Abkout these jugallo people, I never heard of them bkefore and I've never heard of them running anything in my area or inside, but beating on an innocent woman is something a chi-mo would do and they get dealt with. Hyphen and Piranhamike, you guys have some bkeef and you should settle it like men on the streets not on the web bkased forum. Every hood is the same, unless your shooting elephants and giraffes on the bklock, your hood isn't tougher then any other hood. All hoods shoot at the same animals, people, so don't play the hood card unless you have put in work on the bklock and done your time for it.
> 
> ...


Is it gangster to always put a "k" after a b. Bkalling YO !


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol what a clown, bk probably stands for blood killer or some other gang slogan. Only the realest Gz rep their gangs on fish websites.

Man this thread was epic.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Lol what a clown, bk probably stands for blood killer or some other gang slogan. Only the realest Gz rep their gangs on fish websites.
> 
> Man this thread was epic.


Serious, I was wondering if he had really fat fingers but then noticed the K is nowhere near the B???

PS. I'm the baddest mother of you all not even the NHS could kill me









PPS. This thread reminded me of why I used to come here


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Is Gangster Daves B key broken?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Nah my keyboard aint broke. Danny tanner knows whats poppin, but I aint no clown cuz.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Obviously I know wuz poppin. I aint no keyboard gangsta son. I lived that sh*t. Brendaas got a baby, but I aint mad at cha.


----------

